
Qooxdoo 2.0 released - jalbertbowden
http://news.qooxdoo.org/qooxdoo-2-0-released#.T-TBLzdyLmc.hackernews
======
HeroNote
Free qooxdoo eBook:

<http://www.heronote.com/files/qooxdoo.htm>

